# D&D 5.5e, will you get it?



## Sacrosanct (Aug 16, 2022)

Poll question based on the Ray Winninger thread and statements within.

Do you plan on buying the 5.5e versions that are coming out for the 50th anniversary?


----------



## Nikosandros (Aug 16, 2022)

Yes, I'm certain to buy the new books and I already own the current version.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Aug 16, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## Frozen_Heart (Aug 16, 2022)

Depends on peoples reception to them and what's in them.

If they get a ton of praise and people love them, then I'll get them. If it's just piles of complaints, then I guess I'm sticking with 5e (or pathfinder 2e if I can convince my group to move).


----------



## Reynard (Aug 16, 2022)

I think I might just make the full transition to LevelUp instead.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Aug 16, 2022)

Yes. Not 100% sure, but I am quite certain I will get them, if they are close to what I expect. I will probably not get the english versions, but german instead.
I will probably get the PHB on dndbeyond, but if it is only a compilation of tasha's guide, xanathar's and the old phb, I will see.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Aug 16, 2022)

I shall probably get the digital versions on D&D Beyond.


----------



## Jer (Aug 16, 2022)

yes.  I mean I know who I am and that's a book collector.  I have every edition on my shelf at this point so I'm going to get this.

Especially if it's a 50th Anniversary Edition book.  I mean come on - how can I pass up the 50th Anniversary books coming out in the same year as my 50th birthday?


----------



## DeviousQuail (Aug 16, 2022)

Frozen_Heart said:


> Depends on peoples reception to them and what's in them.
> 
> If they get a ton of praise and people love them, then I'll get them. If it's just piles of complaints, then I guess I'm sticking with 5e (or pathfinder 2e if I can convince my group to move).



This is my plan as well. I've been let down by pre-orders enough to wait for critic and audience/user reviews for most products. Cheers to all the alpha testers out there making my life easier.


----------



## Steampunkette (Aug 16, 2022)

Yup.

Gonna need to to keep up with the new SRD to create content for EN5ider and maybe the Gatepass Gazette. Possibly even future -books- for ENPublishing.

... I'm probably gonna spend more money on gaming materials now that I'm a writer than I have in the past.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 16, 2022)

Not only will I buy the 5.5e books,

I will buy at least THREE COPIES OF THE GREYHAWK SETTING THEY ARE GOING TO RELEASE.

#GREYHAWKIS5.5


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 16, 2022)

Steampunkette said:


> ... I'm probably gonna spend more money on gaming materials now that I'm a writer than I have in the past.



Heh.  This is truth.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 16, 2022)

Very likely, yes.


----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)

Yes. 
A to encourage the kind of change I see so far.
B cause I need to be current for a variety of reasons.
C I have two PHBs now and really could use a third anyway, when I do intro games and beginner char gen sessions.
D I am also interested in having it, especially for new art or any special covers.


----------



## billd91 (Aug 16, 2022)

I answered yes, but that's a *probably* yes. I don't see any deal-breakers coming up so far and, by then, my 5e books will be pretty worn. And I'd really like to see a better organized DMG.


----------



## Mezuka (Aug 16, 2022)

No, I very much doubt it. I have other fantasy RPGs and my group is up for them. At 59 in 2024 I'm probably not in their statistics anyway. I did buy and play all editions from Basic Moldvay to 5e.


----------



## schneeland (Aug 16, 2022)

Probably not, unless a) there's a significant amount of contagious enthusiasm and b) they have a setting book I really want. Would also help if they change their mind and offer PDFs again, but I don't see that happening.
As it stands now, I think I'm done with modern D&D for a while once we finish the current campaign, and will rather go for Old-School Essentials and Dolmenwood as the next thing to play in the D&D space.


----------



## delericho (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm very much on the fence.


----------



## payn (Aug 16, 2022)

Maybe. I'm kinda interested, but not _really_ interested, yet.


----------



## Charlaquin (Aug 16, 2022)

Too soon to say, as all we have right now is speculation and vague hints. I would bet it’s likely that I will end up getting it, but I am not going to decide until we have a better idea of what they will actually contain.


----------



## Bill Zebub (Aug 16, 2022)

Probably not, judging by the feedback here. I mean, apparently I don’t even get 5.0 and I’m playing it all wrong. 

Or did the OP mean ‘get’ in the sense of ‘purchase’ or ‘acquire’?


----------



## J.Quondam (Aug 16, 2022)

Wait and see. I still have no genuine idea of the nature or degree of any changes to be made.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 16, 2022)

Other: Maybe.


----------



## tetrasodium (Aug 16, 2022)

I don't know.  The statements he's given promise about as much change as "the books will be printed on....  [drumroll]..  _paper_".  2024 is a good way off & making that decision is going to need a lot more.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Aug 16, 2022)

Depends, really. 

If it includes some revisions that are not already in print somehow (Tasha's changes) and I have not already created a fix for them, I'll get it.

So, that means that the revised MM interests me, and maybe the DMG if it includes optional modules with a little more thoughts behind them.


----------



## Cadence (Aug 16, 2022)

My son will certainly want them, and so...  i guess I will be too...


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Aug 16, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Poll question based on the Ray Winninger thread and statements within.
> 
> Do you plan on buying the 5.5e versions that are coming out for the 50th anniversary?



if it really is just 5.5 with tasha updates i am out


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Of course!

I mean what else am I going to do?  NOT get them and then keep posting here on the boards "I guess WotC and D&D has left me behind" with sad-face emojis?  I'd rather not.


----------



## Shardstone (Aug 16, 2022)

Ain't got a choice. Gotta keep up with the design philosophy so that way I can keep making content that sells to people.


----------



## Scribe (Aug 16, 2022)

Shardstone said:


> Ain't got a choice. Gotta keep up with the design philosophy so that way I can keep making content that sells to people.



This would be about the only reason I would.


----------



## MockingBird (Aug 16, 2022)

If it's truly backwards compatible I'm definitely going to upgrade. If it's extreme changes then I'm probably not and just stick to 5e.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Aug 16, 2022)

tetrasodium said:


> I don't know.  The statements he's given promise about as much change as "the books will be printed on....  [drumroll]..  _paper_".  2024 is a good way off & making that decision is going to need a lot more.




Given the fact, that paper is becoming rare and expensive, that at least is something!


----------



## TwoSix (Aug 16, 2022)

Too early to say.  If it’s backwards compatible with earlier material, and also introduces a fair amount of new material, I will certainly pick it up.  If it's not backwards compatible, or is simply a lightly errataed version of the 2014 book, I won't.


----------



## Argyle King (Aug 16, 2022)

I would be more likely to buy a 6E than 5.5.

I may feel differently once I can see what is in the new books. Right now, I'm not sure exactly what I am buying or why I need it.


----------



## Laurefindel (Aug 16, 2022)

Sooner or later, I’ll be suckered into buying them all. Sooner if I like the content. But one or another, they gonna get me. It is pointless to resist…


----------



## Professor Murder (Aug 16, 2022)

On the day of release, just like every other rules update.


----------



## Lazvon (Aug 16, 2022)

Definitely will get them, pre-order even. Why? To support company profit and ensure they don't defund one of my hobbies.


----------



## Greg K (Aug 17, 2022)

GMforPowergamers said:


> if it really is just 5.5 with tasha updates i am out



Yeah, if that is what 5.5 is, I won't be purchasing 5.5 books.


----------



## Lakesidefantasy (Aug 17, 2022)

Honestly, I'm not sure I will. However, it will be hard to resist the 50th anniversary hype.


----------



## DND_Reborn (Aug 17, 2022)

I doubt I will buy the 5.5E (or whatever) books unless there are MAJOR improvements...

For example, since everything is supposed to backwards compatible, I wish in MMotM they had included the legacy racial ASIs as well as the original source for a PC race. We made new PCs last night and it was horrible trying to find the original races...


----------



## Scribe (Aug 17, 2022)

GMforPowergamers said:


> if it really is just 5.5 with tasha updates i am out



I think it would be crazy to risk otherwise considering the near decade long strength of 5e.


----------



## Mecheon (Aug 17, 2022)

Way too early to say at this stage. Let's see if how much it changes


----------



## jasper (Aug 17, 2022)

Ebook yes. paper no.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 17, 2022)

I'll be buying it day 1. This is my hobby, and I follow it through good and ill.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Aug 17, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Not only will I buy the 5.5e books,
> 
> I will buy at least THREE COPIES OF THE GREYHAWK SETTING THEY ARE GOING TO RELEASE.
> 
> #GREYHAWKIS5.5



Here, here!

My pal is currently DMing our group and I don’t know exactly where he is drawing from! I saw he had Iuz the old from 2e and I can only imagine found some fan made conversions to 5e!  

At the stronghold are clerics of tritherion and I am pumped!

He has a digital Greyhawk map and is displaying it on the TV he sunk in his table.

Iuz is super evil…and it’s been super fun.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 17, 2022)

Nope.  Won't be buying 5.5.  I'm done with 5e, and with the changes that I've seen through Tasha's, etc., its not a direction that will draw me back in.  I'll continue to mine old editions, and look at other RPG's as necessary.


----------



## Henadic Theologian (Aug 17, 2022)

You poll should have a maybe option.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Aug 17, 2022)

I don’t know.  I have a tradition of skipping every other edition effectively.  We played 1, 3 and 5.  Did not bother with 3.5 and only a few sessions of 4e….though I did buy a ton for it.

I am a maybe or a sometimes.  If it’s compatible out of the box I would have a hard time passing up good adventures or old settings I like…


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Aug 17, 2022)

I got Level Up, to take my 5E game in that direction, and so I have a variation of 5E I already like.


----------



## Azzy (Aug 17, 2022)

Likely, contingent upon there being some upgrades/minor revisions (rangers, fighters, encounter math, monster creation rules, etc.).


----------



## Reynard (Aug 17, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> I'll be buying it day 1. This is my hobby, and I follow it through good and ill.



That's interesting.  I am curious how long you have been in the hobby. Have you followed any "failed" editions of games? Has your group ever resisted moving on?

Just to be clear: I am NOT setting you up for a gotcha or anything.  I am honestly curious.


----------



## JEB (Aug 17, 2022)

Other: I likely won't make that decision until after they're released. I'd honestly have to feel 5.5 is an improvement on 2014 5E, and indications thus far suggest merely "different" rather than "better".


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 17, 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's interesting.  I am curious how long you have been in the hobby. Have you followed any "failed" editions of games? Has your group ever resisted moving on?
> 
> Just to be clear: I am NOT setting you up for a gotcha or anything.  I am honestly curious.



Thanks for asking. I've been playing since the late 70s and I was 11; 2e got little play because of where I was in life and 4e got almost none because post-3.5 I went to indy games and was thrilled in new and exciting ways (FATE, Reign, Burning Wheel, etc.) Now I keep a hand in both.


----------



## James Gasik (Aug 17, 2022)

It really comes down to whether I find myself in a play group that really wants to play the Anniversary Edition, and how extensive the changes are if they do.

Like if it's just some errata and removing short rest recharge on abilities, I don't need to spend 50 bucks on that!


----------



## cbwjm (Aug 17, 2022)

100% certain that I will be getting them. Most likely both in hard copy and digital. Hopefully, now that wotc own it, there will be some sort of discount for dndbeyond if you first buy the hard copies.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Aug 17, 2022)

I know I will be buying them just to see the changes, but I don't know if I'll use them. I've liked quite a few of the post-Tasha's changes to races, feats, and monsters, but there's also been some stuff I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Hex08 (Aug 17, 2022)

Nope, I moved on from D&D after decades of playing when 4E came out. I moved on to Pathfinder and eventually got bored with years of playing 3.x just before Pathfinder 2E was announced. I own many other games; D&D isn't the only game in town (pun intended) and don't see myself ever going back. When I want to play D&D I just breakout Castles & Crusades, which isn't that often.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 17, 2022)

This thread nicely captures the dilemma for WotC:

If it is too little I won't buy it. If it is too much I won't buy it. 

I guess it always comes down to hitting the sweet spot. But will they?


----------



## cbwjm (Aug 17, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> This thread nicely captures the dilemma for WotC:
> 
> If it is too little I won't buy it. If it is too much I won't buy it.
> 
> I guess it always comes down to hitting the sweet spot. But will they?



I'm not sure they're really all that worried about people essentially rebuying the books, they'll just make the new books the only versions for sale and go from there.


----------



## Helldritch (Aug 17, 2022)

I will buy. But as with any edition, I will judge by the three core books If I will buy subsequent books. So far, the last four books has been disappointing for me. This is not going in the direction I like. But if what I see is something I can relate to, I will buy the rest. Otherwise, I will wait for another edition.


----------



## John Lloyd1 (Aug 17, 2022)

I'll keeping playing with my old books at the games store with players and DMs using the new books. No worries.


----------



## Parmandur (Aug 17, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> This thread nicely captures the dilemma for WotC:
> 
> If it is too little I won't buy it. If it is too much I won't buy it.
> 
> I guess it always comes down to hitting the sweet spot. But will they?



On the other hand, the overwhelming favorite in the poll st the moment is "yes," and that's mostly sight unseen at this point, other than "it's going to follow Tasha'sand Monstersof the Multiverse".


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 17, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Poll question based on the Ray Winninger thread and statements within.
> 
> Do you plan on buying the 5.5e versions that are coming out for the 50th anniversary?




I tend towards *not buying* the anniversary edition and *not DMing* it either.

Let's say at the moment I have a 10% chance of buying the new core books, and 20-30% chance of allowing players to use those books in my game even if I don't buy them. It all depends on what they actually *change*, of course.

Things I am OK with:


they *add* *options*, either character material that you can *choose* *in place* of something else (subclasses, feats, spells, variant class features)
they *generalize *some rules, like the one we already know about racial ability modifiers, meaning that there are essentially new possibilities, but the original 5.0 default still exists as an option within the new general rule
they modify *narratives* such as anything race- and alignment- related (because anyway these will be overwritten by any specific fantasy setting own defaults)
changes to *DMG* rules, because everything is still subject to "rule 0" which makes these rules always more like guidelines than strictly enforced
changes to *monsters stats* because IMO they are not that holy, and I anyway vary individual monsters by myself as I see fit

Things I am NOT OK with:


free character buffs, which make the original 5.0 classes/races/backgrounds inferior
changes to PHB rules

Right now, I think they will largely do both the things I am not ok with, so I tend to think I will stick with running 5.0 indefinitely. Of course as a player I am not necessarily going to turn down a 5.5 game if I like the people I will be playing with, but I am not going to run it at least for now, and I will advise my players not to buy the books either. 

If they only do the things I am ok with, or those I am not ok are done really only in very small amount, then I can make the switch. I do not however know if it would still be worth buying the books.


----------



## Aldarc (Aug 17, 2022)

Maybe, but I'm skeptical that I will. It's less a matter of whether I consider the changes in 5.5e as an improvement over 5.0e or not; instead, I think it's more an issue of my personal time for gaming. 

I have played a lot of 5e. It's fun. It's good. However, I haven't really been buying D&D 5e's latest products for the past few years as none of them have really interested me all that much. I'm also not sure if I want to fall down the rabbit hole of playing more 5e. I want to make a concerted effort to play other roleplaying games other than 5e D&D. I have a giant back catalogue of non-D&D games that I have been dying to run/play: Vaesen, Blades in the Dark, The One Ring 2e, WWN, Stonetop, Paleomythic, etc.


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 17, 2022)

I don't know yet. I only just bought the core 5e books, since I've been playing 3.5 for most of my life. I may just upgrade to LevelUp instead.


----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 17, 2022)

By recent accounts, it sounds like I already have it.  I already own (and use) _Xanathar's, _and _Tasha's,_ and _Fizban's, _etc., and I write my own lore for humanoids in my campaign.  So...probably not.


----------



## Baldurs_Underdark (Aug 17, 2022)

No, I won't buy it. I'm having fun with 5E, so I am currently doing it right.

If I buy the 5.5E books as the DM of our group, I pretty much force all players to also buy at least the new 5.5E PHB. Since some bought their copies of the PHB quite recently, I don't think we will convert to 5.5E. 

Also, I probably cannot be bothered to read through all those new books to find the differences. Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## GreyLord (Aug 17, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Poll question based on the Ray Winninger thread and statements within.
> 
> Do you plan on buying the 5.5e versions that are coming out for the 50th anniversary?




You need an "I don't know yet" option.


----------



## Yaarel (Aug 17, 2022)

Frozen_Heart said:


> Depends on peoples reception to them and what's in them.
> 
> If they get a ton of praise and people love them, then I'll get them. If it's just piles of complaints, then I guess I'm sticking with 5e (or pathfinder 2e if I can convince my group to move).



Heh kinda my attitude for a new version of a computer operating system.

I am enthusiastic about "50e". I will get it.


----------



## akr71 (Aug 17, 2022)

At this point, I have no plans to buy any further WotC books. I have been pretty unimpressed by their offerings lately. I think LevelUp & MCDM are putting out more interesting material and attempting more interesting game design.

I reserve the right to change my mind and buy Greyhawk and/or Dragonlance for purely nostalgia reasons.


----------



## Arilyn (Aug 17, 2022)

No idea yet. Will wait and see what the version looks like.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 17, 2022)

It is not only a lot of money to be spent, but also I had to await several years to can buy the translated edition. For my own eyes 5e arrived little time ago, and I don't feel like to start again. I bought a lot of books of 3.5 Ed, and I love my collection, but the space in my bedroom has got a limit, and my money.


----------



## Blue (Aug 17, 2022)

In terms of just buying it, yes.  At the very least to see what they thought they had to change, and if it really is fully compatible to have all the changes together in one spot.

As for playing it, 5e is my favorite edition of D&D so far, but only my second favorite D&D-like game.  What brings me to play my #2 instead of my #1 is that there are plenty of people to play it with.  So if groups I'm with move to it, there is no question I will to.

As for the campaign I've been running for the past two years, that's another question.  I had generally positive results moving a game from 3.0 to 3.5.  Again, depends on if my players will be in Anniversary Edition games and want to consolidate on a single ruleset.


----------



## Bravesteel25 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes, I'll buy them. 5E is what my scene plays, so that's what I run. I don't see that changing with the advent of 5.5.


----------



## Mark Craddock (Aug 17, 2022)

I and my group are fully invested in D&D Beyond and if the material isn't better we might stick with 5E. I don't think we will but I'm almost 50 and I'd rather play games I know really well and don't have as much time for mastering a new version of something.


----------



## GMMichael (Aug 18, 2022)

> D&D 5.5e, will you get it?




I mean, I don't even get 5.0.  Hoping 5.5 makes more sense.


----------



## TheSword (Aug 18, 2022)

It depends how good it is. If it’s just a collection of rules that are already in play, then what’s the point. That’s not a new edition  nor is it good value for money.

VTT has changed everything. I’ll not easily cast away £500 of book investment on Roll20


----------



## akr71 (Aug 18, 2022)

akr71 said:


> At this point, I have no plans to buy any further WotC books. I have been pretty unimpressed by their offerings lately. I think LevelUp & MCDM are putting out more interesting material and attempting more interesting game design.
> 
> I reserve the right to change my mind and buy Greyhawk and/or Dragonlance for purely nostalgia reasons.



OK, having just watched the interview with Jeremy Crawford (found here), I have renewed faith in what WotC is planning for 2024. I guess the UA documents over the coming months will do a lot to cement or further shift my expectations.


----------



## Stalker0 (Aug 18, 2022)

I've never understood the desire to say yes or no to something sight unseen. All the talk in the world, but until we get some concrete mechanics laid out for us, who the heck knows!


----------



## Faolyn (Aug 18, 2022)

At the moment, no. I have 5e and I have Level Up. I really don't need the same thing in a somewhat different system. If they come up with a brand new setting, I might get that.


----------



## cbwjm (Aug 18, 2022)

Judging from the 1st playtest document, the designers already have some ideas that are justifying my previous decision to buy it.


----------



## Eltab (Aug 19, 2022)

My PHB's binding is breaking.  By 2024 I will likely need a replacement that can stand up to regular use.


----------



## delericho (Aug 19, 2022)

Following yesterday's announcements, I'm now leaning much more strongly towards "no". For reasons I've mentioned before, electronic offerings (other than PDFs) are useless to me, so that's two of their three pillars demolished at a stroke.

As for the new rules, it sounds like once again they're spending an awful lot of effort on the core of the game (and notably the player's options), which IMO are the bits of the game that least need attention. Where I think the game does need massive work, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Iosue (Aug 19, 2022)

I think it’s almost certain that I’ll get some digital version of the books, as most of my playing is online with family and friends. 

The question is whether I’ll get physical books. I have the books for every edition I’ve played (B/X, 1e, 2e, 4e and 5e), so part of me wants to have the 50th anniversary version as well. But as I said, most of my playing is online, so there’s not much need for physical books. 

A physical/digital bundle might be worth it if the DND Beyond VTT is feasible to use. Or if the books just look fun to read.


----------



## WarDriveWorley (Aug 19, 2022)

Maybe. 

I'll admit that I have a bad habit of buying books (TTRPG or otherwise) that I don't need that borders on a compulsion, but I'm going toi hold off on making any hard decisions until I see the finished product. I will admit to watching the changes closely and doing my best to playtest them as well, but I'm going to do my best to not let that sway my resolve (oh such a bad time to have a bad Will save)


----------



## Tallifer (Aug 19, 2022)

I am an unabashed completist. I even watch Doctor Who and listen to its radio plays after it jumped the woke shark.


----------



## payn (Aug 19, 2022)

Tallifer said:


> I am an unabashed completist. I even watch Doctor Who and listen to its radio plays after it jumped the woke shark.



What's so funny about peace, love, and understanding?


----------



## Yaarel (Aug 19, 2022)

I downgraded my vote from yes − definitely − to maybe.

I am excited about the mechanical refinements and organizational restructuring.

But the heavyhanded setting assumptions, especially "gods", are a turnoff.

So, other. I will wait and see.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2022)

Tallifer said:


> ... jumped the woke shark.




*Mod Note:*
Using terms like "woke" in a dismissive manner is a great way to get a moderator to look at you funny.  We have an inclusivity policy - please go elsewhere when you don't feel like following it.


----------



## deganawida (Aug 19, 2022)

I am a no.  15 or 20 years ago, I'd have been a yes, but I no longer crave mandatory complexity and emulation via a VTT.


----------



## Micah Sweet (Aug 19, 2022)

No, I see no value in it.


----------



## Cold Iron Bound (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes. My core 5e books are getting a bit the worse for wear, especially the PHB, and it'd be nice to have something to replace them.

Besides, I don't own a book with the ardling race yet.


----------



## Scribe (Aug 19, 2022)

Was an updated SRD mentioned?


----------



## ThrorII (Aug 19, 2022)

Nope. I'm not their target demographic anymore. Over 50 years old. I bought/played Holmes, 1e, B/X, 3.5, and 5e. I exclusively play B/X nowadays.


----------



## Benjamin Olson (Aug 20, 2022)

Get it? Absolutely. Use any aspect of it that I liked the 5e version of better? Only when someone else is running the game.

I think the greatest strength may end up being that it simply blends very well with 5e.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Aug 20, 2022)

No. But as always, I'll be interested in any new ideas they might come up with.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 20, 2022)

Li Shenron said:


> Things I am NOT OK with:
> 
> 
> free character buffs, which make the original 5.0 classes/races/backgrounds inferior
> changes to PHB rules




So far, these _are_ 1D&D. At least like 90% of what we have seen.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 20, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> So far, these _are_ 1D&D. At least like 90% of what we have seen.



Yeah, the first playtest packet already pretty much puts the nails in the coffin for me.

I already knew about feats becoming mandatory due to new backgrounds, because they've been shelling them around in all campaign settings books already. I absolutely love feats both as a player and as a DM (I use them regularly to vary monsters) but I also heavily rely on feats being optional for players who want low-complexity PCs, and since I mostly play with casual gamers, beginners and kids, having to force feats on all 1st level characters is a dealbreaker for me.

Now I also know I have to force Inspiration too, because they're proposing a natural 20 grants Inspiration. That's A LOT of Inspiration for PCs especially if you run a roll-heavy game. Between my belief that the game is already bloated with advantage, and again an issue with complexity (not as big as feats for sure, but still one more thing to keep track of), in many of my games I practically do not use Inspiration at all, and in the others I use it as a pretty rare reward (typically when a player makes a tactically inconvenient decision as a sacrifice to save someone else or to better roleplay their PC).

Another huge dealbreaker is the "monsters don't crit" change. I have a strong personal preference for the consistency of a world where basic things work similarly for PCs and everyone else, and this puts a huge dent to it.

Don't tell me that "you can always choose to ignore these rules if you don't like" because I will. But it looks more like I will ignore the whole 5.5, because what would be the point for me to make the switch? I am pretty much running 5e with zero house rules!

And also don't tell me that these are only playtest stuff, we don't know if they'll be in the final book, etc... Some proposals maybe will be cut but most won't. And you can be absolutely sure that the fanbase will say yes to anything that makes their current PCs more powerful for free.


----------



## Greg K (Aug 20, 2022)

I am leaning towards given that I dislliked most of Tasha's, disliked much of the first playtestt packet, and do not think the design team leads are good at mechanical design.  However, given that there were a few things that liked, I need to see more before I can say yes or no.

The  positives (for me) include the addition of Orc as a player race, Thieves' Cant acquired from background,  baPrimal as a magic source, and Slowed as a condition,
I am mixed on ability score increases only from background and feats from background. With regards to the latter, I like it, but it means feats are no longer optional.


----------



## OakenHart (Aug 20, 2022)

Unless it takes a weird turn, yes, I like what I'm seeing with this first playtest doc.

That said, I'll likely be supplementing it with LevelUp stuff (the parts that can be used outside base A5E) since I was so impressed with the monster book.


----------



## Scribe (Aug 21, 2022)

If the way they present the race options is the tone they are going to go for, I'll pass.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Aug 21, 2022)

I am no fan of mechanics and “reality” in the game being decoupled.

It’s a little “pew pew” for me now.  Waiting to see how it ends up after play test!


----------



## Ystraeth (Aug 24, 2022)

Nah.  Almost certainly not.  I'll be using LUA5E for any D&D fix when I need to scratch that itch.


----------

